# I need list of visa designations that required degree



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

I need to apply for a job for a specific designation. But I'm afraid if that requires an attested education degree or not. From where can I find the list of it? I found one PDF file from somewhere, but that file is not searchable and I cannot go through 64 pages of it row by row :\

Secondly, do you need the degree in specific field for the specific designation? Like if I want to apply for Software Engineer. Do I need a degree in Software Engineering? or can I even apply with a Bachelors or Masters in Arts & Humanity?

Please help me with it.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot Beamrider. Now can anyone tell me that do I need the degree in the specific field of that designation or it can be any educational degree?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I am pretty sure you do not need it to be in the same field per the MOL, if your employer does not care and is willing to sponsor you, then there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

saraswat said:


> I am pretty sure you do not need it to be in the same field per the MOL, if your employer does not care and is willing to sponsor you, then there shouldn't be any problems.


My understanding too. Might be a few questions (I hope) in some jobs (eg doctor/dentist) if the degrees in the wrong subject but then again this is the UAE...


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi There, 

I have 7 years of experience into IT support services could any one please help me what are the job portals which are potential to secure a job in UAE or Dubai as I'm gonna b there in the first week of May on visit visa.

I'm from Hyderabad, India

Thanks and Regards, 
Mohammed Moin


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> My understanding too. Might be a few questions (I hope) in some jobs (eg doctor/dentist) if the degrees in the wrong subject but then again this is the UAE...


True lol, for those jobs though the address requirements, like licenses etc which requires to have the relevant degrees etc ... good point though ...



mathic said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have 7 years of experience into IT support services could any one please help me what are the job portals which are potential to secure a job in UAE or Dubai as I'm gonna b there in the first week of May on visit visa.
> 
> ...


Look at my earlier post, the link to the far is there ....


----------



## irfanmd6554 (Jun 15, 2013)

mathic said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have 7 years of experience into IT support services could any one please help me what are the job portals which are potential to secure a job in UAE or Dubai as I'm gonna b there in the first week of May on visit visa.
> 
> ...


What happen brother ,have you got anything yet/not .

I am also from Hyderabad and Planning to come to UAE on a Visit Visa as well.


----------



## PSharma79 (Jul 7, 2015)

tAALz said:


> I need to apply for a job for a specific designation. But I'm afraid if that requires an attested education degree or not. From where can I find the list of it? I found one PDF file from somewhere, but that file is not searchable and I cannot go through 64 pages of it row by row :\
> 
> Secondly, do you need the degree in specific field for the specific designation? Like if I want to apply for Software Engineer. Do I need a degree in Software Engineering? or can I even apply with a Bachelors or Masters in Arts & Humanity?
> 
> Please help me with it.


Sir, 
I'm simple graduate from nepal & got attestation in my certificate. Previously I have already worked as Graphics Designer in Ras Al Khaimah & changed company now. Now, new company PRO says I need degree of Graphics Design to get same designation. Is it true ? Can you suggest me what can I do further ?

Thanks


----------

